
Michael Milken’s New Business Advice Site  - peter123
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/07/29/michael-milkens-new-business-advice-site/
======
loganfrederick
99% percent of the article was _not_ about Milken, and yet he grabbed the
headline. Is his name still that relevant today? Or even more so due to the
current economic situation hearkening back to the late 80s?

